# Stuck Screw In Toolholder



## lcorley (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi guys,
I've  got a toolholder that I can't get the little T3 screw out of to change the insert. The points of the socket head have stripped in the loosen direction.  I was thinking of drilling the head off but thought I'd ask here first in case that's a bad idea.



Will that work, or is there a better approach?

Thanks for any input.

regards,
Leon


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 17, 2016)

I just had this problem. By the time i realized i had the wrong torx driver the screw head was damaged.
First try to slightly tighten the screw. (helps the driver get a bite when you loosen).
Then heat the screw. I used a hand held LPG torch. When the screw gets almost red hot, give the screw head a shot of cold water from a spray bottle. I think it is called quenching. Used often on seized brake fittings. I was going to drill out the screw and tried the heat and quench and it worked. Also sometimes you can force a larger size torx tip in the screw.


----------



## wawoodman (Apr 17, 2016)

If you can find a torx bit to fit, this http://www.amazon.com/TEKTON-2905-8...932&sr=8-1&keywords=manual+hand+impact+driver
might do it.


----------



## north1 (Apr 17, 2016)

lcorley said:


> Hi guys,
> I've  got a toolholder that I can't get the little T3 screw out of to change the insert. The points of the socket head have stripped in the loosen direction.  I was thinking of drilling the head off but thought I'd ask here first in case that's a bad idea.
> View attachment 127282
> 
> ...


1.  Put holder in vise, use torq screwdriver and tap on it with a hammer while trying to loosen.
2,  Find a tap that fits and turn it slightly to tighten allowing it to bite in.  Then try to loosen.
3.  When all else fails.  Fire wrench(heat with torch).


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 17, 2016)

SpeedOut Damaged Screw Extractor & Bolt Extractor Set https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IRL3WP4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_PBffxb01S3RF3



 Steve Shannon, USA


----------



## Bob Sorenson (Apr 18, 2016)

lcorley said:


> Hi guys,
> I've  got a toolholder that I can't get the little T3 screw out of to change the insert. The points of the socket head have stripped in the loosen direction.  I was thinking of drilling the head off but thought I'd ask here first in case that's a bad idea.
> View attachment 127282
> 
> ...


I am a master of nothing, this seems to be my best subject.
Try breaking the insert, and then use a tool to grab the a screw, pliers needlenose, channel lock and twist out.

Bob


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 18, 2016)

i have used hex drivers to remove torx screws, by pounding a hex driver into the torx headed fastener
a similar neanderthal approach may yield fruit.


----------



## Lucky 13 (Apr 18, 2016)

Drill it out from the back side. Been there, done that.


----------



## Dr Stan (Apr 18, 2016)

Try an easy-out or a LH drill bit


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 18, 2016)

hit the screw with a punch to loosen it


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 18, 2016)

If all else fails place a small nut on top and tack weld it on through the hole in the nut..


----------



## schor (Apr 18, 2016)

left hand drill bit.


----------



## juiceclone (Apr 18, 2016)

all the above good plans!   U can also take a "sacrificial" slightly larger torx bit, taper the end just a bit and drive it in while applying counterclockwise twist!


----------



## chips&more (Apr 18, 2016)

Try swearing at it.


----------



## Dr Stan (Apr 18, 2016)

chips&more said:


> Try swearing at it.



or kick it across the shop and under something heavy.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Apr 18, 2016)

Some, not all insert holders, allow for this to happen by having the opposite end of that screw opened up for an Allen wrench to fit there, usually a smaller one but one none the less..


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 18, 2016)

Torx bits have a slight taper to them. I have some that I have ground down till I have to tap them in. Works every time.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Apr 18, 2016)

As a last resort break the insert, carbide inserts are extremely fragile and easily broken.

Many insert holders. (not yours however) that are clamp down have a hex socket on both ends of the screws allowing one to insert a hex key from the bottom of the holder. Kennametal often does this, the holder has a right hand thread and the clamp has a left hand thread, the screw that passes through the inserts center hole also has a hex socket on the back end, this will be a RH thread.

Good luck

And yes, I have had occasion to break an insert in order to free it from the holder.


----------



## royesses (Apr 18, 2016)

Using a pin punch and hammer pace the holder on a solid surface, the punch on the screw and give it a good whack  with the hammer. This distorts the screw and threads and usually loosens the screw. Then a center punch used with hammer taps to turn the screw.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 19, 2016)

Once all the damage is cleared, put a dab of Never-Seigh in the threads when installing a new screw.  And don't tighten the crap out of it.  These little screws have lots of holding power in holding the insert in place.  I usually have the habit, once tighten, break it loose just a little and re-tighten.  Just a habit I've always used to seat the insert properly. Ken.


----------



## Steve-626 (Apr 19, 2016)

In order

I'd heat it in case it was Loctited  but I wouldn't quench it. 
No advantage to making the screw brittle.

I'd spray with Kroil-Oil, or melt a real beeswax candle into the hole while it's still warm, but not glowing red hot.

Then give the screw a hundred little taps on the head, but don't damage the screw, try a punch that fits the bottom of the socket.


Then impact screwdriver it.

Then smash the insert and vise grip it off.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 19, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i have used hex drivers to remove torx screws, by pounding a hex driver into the torx headed fastener
> a similar neanderthal approach may yield fruit.




  I do just the opposite. Drive torx bits into stripped socket head screws to remove them.


----------



## Mattm23 (Apr 22, 2016)

I'd soak it WD-40 first. Then put the tool in a vice and grab the torx tip with a pair of locking pliers (vice grips) and beat the tip into the screw with a hammer. Sometimes a standard (flat) tip just larger than the diameter of the torx will work as well.


----------



## neshkoro (Apr 23, 2016)

Cut a slot with a hack saw and use a snug firing screw driver to loosen it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

